# This site is full of angels!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, there are so so many people here with a wealth of knowledge and hearts as big as their goldens! It's the reason so many of us find it a second home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Newlife*

Newlife

There are so many angels here and many have walked in your shoes or have had a dog with cancer.
We are all here for one another!!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Without all these fine people I would have had an even worse time when I lost my friend. It was hard, but spending time here with people who understand and care made all the difference in the world for me.

Not only is this a supportive place in times of need, it is a fantastic place to get information and advice.

Pat


----------

